# Can't remove passenger side fender from '96 Maxima!



## dnern (Dec 19, 2004)

Any ideas on how to remove right front fender from a '96 Max? I've got the whole thing off except where the main bracket attaches behind the blinker light assembly. I can't figure out how to get the blinker assembly removed.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Pop off the side blinker assembly with a flat head screwdriver. Then you can access the screw holding on the front of the blinker assembly.


----------



## dnern (Dec 19, 2004)

*Thanks*

Any idea how to remove the entire headlamp assembly?


----------

